#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  "UK Immigration has made a decision on your visa...

## somtamslap

...documents can be collected from the visa application centre after two working days"

Bit vague. Bit fucking blase after all the SHIT I've had to go through to sort it out.

Is there any reading between the lines here or is this how they work? 

A simple yes or no would've sufficed.

----------


## buriramboy

> ...documents can be collected from the visa application centre after two working days"
> 
> Bit vague. Bit fucking blase after all the SHIT I've had to go through to sort it out.
> 
> Is there any reading between the lines here or is this how they work? 
> 
> A simple yes or no would've sufficed.


Standard letter, you have to wait till the misses picks it up and opens the envelope, to add to that though if they haven't been pestering you for extra information or if they have and you provided it all then all should be good.

----------


## somtamslap

> add to that though if they haven't been pestering you for extra information or if they have and you provided it all then all should be good.


 Ahh, much obliged BB - hopefully all should be good then.

----------


## klong toey

Good luck on that Mr Slap i remember waiting for our yes or no many years ago.
Horrible feeling in you stomach not a nice situation.
Good luck to the both of you fingers crossed.

----------


## Bower

Yes, good luck Mr & Mrs Slap

----------


## withnallstoke

Indeed good luck Slapps, and commiserations to the poor missus if she must once again reunite with your good self.

Does this mean no more pictures of sweaty kebabs and cardboard chips?

----------


## Dillinger

All the best Slapper. 

Any chance of running us through the process? I will need to do all that myself soon.

----------


## thaimeme

Easier for you to return home [LOS] to where you belong, Slap!
 :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

> Easier for you to return home [LOS] to where you belong, Slap!



Indeed, the spandex clad Eurotrash Slapper is not much fun.

----------


## somtamslap

Thanks all.






> Any chance of running us through the process? I will need to do all that myself soon.


 Shall do when I get home.






> Indeed, the spandex clad Eurotrash Slapper is not much fun.


 What? I've been working me bloody socks off to produce quality and interesting copy for you lot!

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> Indeed, the spandex clad Eurotrash Slapper is not much fun.
> 
> 
>  What? I've been working me bloody socks off to produce quality and interesting copy for you lot!



Sorry mate, but the trials and tribulations of you being served a litre of Leffe in a gay glass just doesn't have the same cutting edge as a LK addled no lights bike ride to the shop.

It's the forum equivalent of Hunter S. Thompson writing a novel about a trip to a petting zoo followed by a nice English Afternoon Tea..

----------


## somtamslap

> LK addled no lights bike ride to the shop


*sigh*

But alas! Those days of yore can and will be lived again!

----------


## chassamui

Hope it's a positive outcome mate, for the visa and the TD contributions.

It's a bit like our own version of the Archers. (Someone will have to explain that for the non-Brits).

----------


## klong toey

^Fallon was knocking about with the village bobby,and Tony's new bull has got a big pair.
We all know what character Mr Slap would play, :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Just seen this on a UK Immigration FAQ site:

"Only if your application is successful, will you receive an automatic notification"

Has anyone here received the notification and been denied the visa?

Ta
xxx

----------


## somtamslap

Looking quite promising so far.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## buriramboy

Was it a tourist or settlement visa you applied for?

----------


## somtamslap

^ Visiting family / or tourist visa I think the chap said they are now called.

----------


## buriramboy

People worry too much mainly due to scare stories started by the robbing scum (visa agencies), as long as form is filled in correctly and the UKBA are happy she has reason to return and enough funds for visit (your money), visa granted. In fact apart from the crap you read from visa agencies I don't think I know of anyone who has ever been knocked back for a tourist visa.

----------


## somtamslap

^ Love your work, sir!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

How's por getting on these days?

----------


## somtamslap

Old Por is still pottering around doing his thing; you know, drinking, smoking, sweeping, masturbating in his own filth.


The man is quite simply a legendary motherfucker.

----------


## Bower

> Old Por is still pottering around doing his thing; you know, drinking, smoking, sweeping, masturbating in his own filth.
> 
> 
> The man is quite simply a legendary motherfucker.


And how is his UK visa application going ?

----------


## klong toey

Come on Mr Slap we are waiting for yea or nay,had me fingers and legs crossed for ages now.

----------


## somtamslap

Nope.

Didn't happen - for reasons which I am simply unable to fathom. The embassy official are either blind or thick as fucking pig shit.

However, this makes my decision to return East quite easy...

----------


## klong toey

FECKING BASTARDS.
Sorry about the bad news lets hope you get home soon.

----------


## somtamslap

I could try again - but the fact that they've apparently totally overlooked half of paperwork we submitted has left a very sour taste and I actually feel physically ill when thinking about it.

Will breathe deep for a week or two and reaccess.

----------


## Bower

Oh, crap.....sorry mate

----------


## somtamslap

Ta mate. These things happen.

----------


## klong toey

> I could try again - but the fact that they've apparently totally overlooked half of paperwork we submitted has left a very sour taste and I actually feel physically ill when thinking about it.
> 
> Will breathe deep for a week or two and reaccess.


Gutted for you both.
Chin up old chap hope you feel happier soon.

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers fella.

Gives me a good excuse to return though doesn't it...  :Yup: 

Just a shame my job over here is half decent.

Even if it is in Croydon.

Taxi!

----------


## Tarquin Chucklefucc

Did you learn nothing mate?

You can "check out" any time you like. But you can never leave.

 :Smile: 

Fuck it - worse places to be  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> Fuck it - worse places to be


 :smiley laughing: 

Best... nic... ever!

----------


## OhOh

> for reasons which I am simply unable to fathom


Sorry to hear of the setback. One door closes another opens, just remember to walk smartly through it and lock it behind you. :Smile:  There are always publishers in Hawaii.

Read your "novel" perhaps?

----------


## bowie

Somtamslap;

First my condolences, I know the denial is a shock and a slap-in-the-face. I also know the anger you feel. 

Take your deep breath and think about it before you make a decision. Dont let anger cloud your judgment.


Im American, so, no apples-to-apples comparison here. However, in the USA, earlier times, some 13/14 years ago.

Back then, in the USA, if your wife was eligible for an *immigration visa, she would be denied a tourist (visitors) visa.* The USA would want her to apply for an immigration visa. 




> ^ Visiting family / or tourist visa I think the chap said they are now called.


Again, I offer my condolences, and Im not comparing apples-to-apples as I dont know your immigration system. But, is it possible that her tourist or visitors visa was denied because she is eligible for and should be applying for "permanent legal residence" as the spouse of a citizen? 

Because of the financial implications and benefits I would not consider leaving the job until I had exhausted all my options. If I was in your shoes, I would be investigating an immigration visa for my wife.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

----------


## somtamslap

Appreciate you gentlemen taking the time out to offer advice.

Obliged as ever.

Now, I believe I have four extremely strong lagers that are in need of my undivided attention.  :Yup:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Nope.
> 
> Didn't happen - for reasons which I am simply unable to fathom. The embassy official are either blind or thick as fucking pig shit.
> 
> However, this makes my decision to return East quite easy...


If it's any consolation, not that long ago (2011), I tried helping my parents-in-law to come over to the UK.

What was very obvious (reading between the lines) was that the creature handling the application was determined to reject the application, unless a godzilla-sized rabbit was pulled out of the hat.

The brutal reality is that it seems the days of easy visas are over, and you have to assemble a super-case to get through, because they will default to no, and use anything to reject.

In her mum's case there was whiffs of - NHS dependence, of undermining the childcare system, and of them being somehow dishonest, you knew it was a waste of time.
The fact that they hadn't seen their daughter for a decade, nor two grandchildren, and wanted to visit for her uni graduation for engineering at a Russell Group UK uni where she has money to pay back into the UK system, after growing up in the remote rural borderlands where most people are illiterate. She feels like because she had it so easy getting in years ago (we were both students), that it's some kind of spite.
If I'm honest, I wouldn't let them in if I didn't know them, it's really hard to say that when you know the people and are involved in it, but it does help deal with it if you can be objective about it.

It seems like you have to do a lot of groundwork... ensure they have assets they can account for as their own, and strong (i.e. legally strong) ties to Thailand such that they are likely to return - you have to work hard to prove intent, as well as hand over lots of readies. I keep hearing about so many rejections and the expense people have to go through, but I say to myself, why are people talking themselves into thinking that love is all that matters, and not thinking about the logistics and practicalities of their adventure? If you know that your ultimate goal is to bring a saucy exotic bird to your country, then filter out the ones who are never going to make it.

Having said that, I've seen a lot of trash in the UK that I really object to having been let in. I can genuinely empathise, but you have to be honest with yourself about the person you are with and whether you really think they are the right sort to come. 
Can I step back from my connection with them and objectively say that they are the right sort of person to be let in. Most Thai women (and most immigrants) into the UK just shouldn't be here (and I'm not talking about whether they've got degrees and shit, just in terms of character).

You're a sound bloke Somtam, and I have seen what it's like to square up to officials who seem to be being told to reject applicants at every opportunity. You have my sympathies, but would she really be happy being torn away from all that's familiar?

----------


## somtamslap

Thanks for the considered post, Cap...




> You have my sympathies, but would she really be happy being torn away from all that's familiar?


Well, this was something we wanted to ascertain. Personally, I think not... 

However, the sole motive for this move is for my children. Maybe I'll just have to stay put for a while and save up for a their education - in fact, so I didn't high-tail it to Heathrow, I purposely booked myself in for another three months of work today.

It's tough - but I have beer...

----------


## buriramboy

Did they give you a reason for refusal? If so and it's a load of bullshit, normal one being they don't believe she will return, if applied for a tourist visa just appeal most get overturned on appeal if genuine which yours is. I'm guessing as you lived in Thailand for years and been married for years and now you're in the UK and wife in Thailand they think they she won't be going back hence refusal. Hard to comment without more info though.

----------


## buriramboy

> Thanks for the considered post, Cap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> ...


Dude just apply for a settlement visa which reading this maybe you should have done in the first place, Thais like us Brits adapt easy and plenty of them in the UK happy as pigs in shit, you have Thai/Asian supermarkets everywhere so no food issues and they make friends easy enough.

----------


## Fozzy

What's the time frame before someone  can apply again?  I've always had this theory that they often turn the first application  down for no good reason, just to see if you are committed enough to come back and go through the process again. 

The amount of times I've heard of first ones failing and second ones being given is quite a few.

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers chaps

Yes, you can apply again immediately - so, one way or another, I suppose this is what we will do...

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Thanks for the considered post, Cap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> ...


Almost all the Thai wives I've seen in the UK have become fat, and only worked as cleaners or in restaurants - the usual. They are isolated, and unambitious, they don't adapt well at all. Only a very few genuinely adapt to being here - just as only the very few of us genuinely adapt to life over there. People who would be here anyway, spouse or not. The grass is always greener - I hate lots about life in the UK, but I'd probably hate lots about it in Thailand too (been there done that, might do it again ;p).

BTW, I do appreciate the old kids and schools thing - it's as big a deal as the finances thing, but education is all about the parents, not the schools... I've been a school guvna and I've witnessed first hand the strange admixture of socialism and businessspeak bollox they talk.

Only this week I got frantic e-mails about detention for the eldest not handing in Spanish homework - this is the first month of secondary school, and the teacher, it turns out, made an error, but the automated e-mail went out anyway, disrupting our lives (strike one for that school): brainless, headless chickens, with no judgment or sense of proportion. 

Don't make the mistake of assuming that ejookayshun in the UK is better just because it's there. My eldest is only good at maths because his parents are both engineers and teach him stuff that's not on the curriculum, and show him how to build a PC, do CAD, and programme his own games - would a school do that? They won't teach him stuff for life or a job, they just shovel kids into all they know - office work and academia.
They took the piss out of me when I suggested the kids learnt how to use a soroban like it was primitive - fucking clueless bastards in British education.




Be philosophical. I know I would never have achieved the things I have in life had everything been easy and gone to plan - I only have to look at where the people I went to school with ended up, and they never got expelled as much as me  :Very Happy: 

Every door slammed creates new opportunties - find them; seize them; enjoy them!

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Cheers chaps
> 
> Yes, you can apply again immediately - so, one way or another, I suppose this is what we will do...


No, don't make that mistake... analyse the reasons, and the scenario you're presenting, and fix the problems so it's watertight... don't rush back into the fray.

----------


## buriramboy

> Almost all the Thai wives I've seen in the UK have become fat, and only worked as cleaners or in restaurants - the usual. They are isolated, and unambitious, they don't adapt well at all. Only a very few genuinely adapt to being here - just as only the very few of us genuinely adapt to life over there. People who would be here anyway, spouse or not. The grass is always greener - I hate lots about life in the UK, but I'd probably hate lots about it in Thailand too (been there done that, might do it again ;p).


You must know a different bunch of Thais in the UK to me then, my misses must have 10+ Thai mates and all but one of them are grafters due to them realising they can make some proper coin for the first time in their lives and the all but one is also the one carrying any weight but she is still half the size of the average English lass. As to being isolated I guess that depends where in the UK you live, I'm lucky in Crewe in that there is a Thai shop here which is a de facto meeting place for Thais all over the place and they all seem to go out of their way to help each other. And as to being ambitious I must admit to having to kick the misses up the arris due to her constantly moaning about her boss saying he was a lazy cnut and she could do a better job and now she's the boss and loving it earns more in a month now than she did in a year working in a Bangkok hospital.

----------


## Bogon

What a f&%king downer for you Slaps.

I have taken the missus over to the UK before (same area we were born and bred), and basically the fuktards are looking for is a reason for the missus to go back to Thailand.

My missus had to show a letter from her boss saying she had a job when she came back, that she had a mortgage on a house and some tick on a motor.

Now decided that here is home, can't be arsed to go through that polava again...

See you in 3 months...

----------


## Necron99

it's aa pretty sad state when a genuine marriage with sprogs no less has to go through all this fuckwittery but a romainian beggar can just get on a ferry.....

Have you thought of speaking to your MP?

----------


## somtamslap

> Now decided that here is home, can't be arsed to go through that polava again...


 Yes, it's really left me in limbo... but as long as I'm earning I won't complain.






> Have you thought of speaking to your MP?


 Yes, and I have. Kunt's about as useful as a chocolate teapot.

----------


## Bettyboo

Sorry to hear about this shite, Slaps - all very stressful; the fukers work against us at every turn, very very annoying; fukwits empowered to use their puny little minds to fuk up the decent folk that just wanna make an honest living... I hate the fukers...

The British embassy, British consulate, British immigration, anything political and empowered called British Somethingoranother are against British people at every turn.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Receiving condolences from your mukkas with their added invective etc is fine but not helpful.

I assume your wife applied for a visit visa. 

You have not published the refusal decision, without which no one can help you on this or any other board.

Do this, editing out names and someone with knowledge may be able to assist you.

Since the Home Office withdrew any rights of appeal by family visitors etc the refusal rate has shot through the roof in visa sections around the world. Getting advice from qualified practitioners has never been more relevant.

Upping the refusal rate is May's way of pandering to the anti immigration lobby. 

Reading between what lines there are, it seems the visa officer may have concluded a visit visa was a ploy to circumvent a settlement visa for which she and you, as sponsor, might not qualify.

Despite what some say here, visa applications now are much more fraught than before. The old lags here seem to be from a different era.

If you wish you can PM me.

----------


## Phoenix

> I could try again - but the fact that they've apparently totally overlooked half of paperwork we submitted has left a very sour taste and I actually feel physically ill when thinking about it.
> 
> Will breathe deep for a week or two and reaccess.


Know several people who failed with the first application, applied again with almost identical paperwork and passed.

I reckon they do it just to thin out the applicants a bit since many who try once don't try again.

Also, a nice little earner for the thieving bastards.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> 
> Almost all the Thai wives I've seen in the UK have become fat, and only worked as cleaners or in restaurants - the usual. They are isolated, and unambitious, they don't adapt well at all. Only a very few genuinely adapt to being here - just as only the very few of us genuinely adapt to life over there. People who would be here anyway, spouse or not. The grass is always greener - I hate lots about life in the UK, but I'd probably hate lots about it in Thailand too (been there done that, might do it again ;p).
> 
> 
> You must know a different bunch of Thais in the UK to me then, my misses must have 10+ Thai mates and all but one of them are grafters due to them realising they can make some proper coin for the first time in their lives and the all but one is also the one carrying any weight but she is still half the size of the average English lass. As to being isolated I guess that depends where in the UK you live, I'm lucky in Crewe in that there is a Thai shop here which is a de facto meeting place for Thais all over the place and they all seem to go out of their way to help each other. And as to being ambitious I must admit to having to kick the misses up the arris due to her constantly moaning about her boss saying he was a lazy cnut and she could do a better job and now she's the boss and loving it earns more in a month now than she did in a year working in a Bangkok hospital.


I don't "know" them, I've seen them a-plenty. I talk to them in Thai/Lao, Engrish etc..., but I'm not that excited about going round to a Taxi driver's house to listen to him talk in bloken engrish to his tattoed-cleaner wife.

....but I jest ...Actually, it more diverse than I said... so I'll correct myself... I've lived in both the north and the south.

I've encountered them at every level, the spoilt (and often chubby) chinky-thai brats at uni; the far less common more average Thais (a middle class couple from an Isan town doing PhDs in nanoscience), and other academic ones who got hooked up with a British postgrad whilst studying and ended up as a lab tech or similar; the birds who get visas to work in Thai restaurants; and the owners who got work permits to do JVs with chinkies or brits or indians (depending on the area); the tattooed whores with multi-father brown offspring; the more mature more classy ladies with older British husbands who've done well in business; the very frequently-encountered cleaner wives with blue-collar British husband; the also very frequently-encountered midly tattooed gobshite Patters-type women who may drink, smoke, play cards, shop, spend half their time on facebook uploading selfies and shag DJs to get into nightclubs with their mates whilst their young respectful-of-thai-culture meek British husband looks after their new baby (that happened when I went out on the town in a southern city with about 8 Thai working-class birds, one or two with large tattoos, one or two not and getting lots of attention, and dolled up to the max like birds in Patters; I know of another who works in London in a massage parlour 5 days a week whilst her two kids are dumped in squalor with a decrepid tramp in his council flat and junkyard shop; I know the ones who run businesses themselves as well, run not as well as they could, but are friendly and work hard. I've met the super rich Thais on holiday in the UK, and tribal/refugee ones from Burma, I think I've more or less encountered most categories of Thai bird in the UK, and got a feel for the percentages of each. On reflection, of the ones that actually live here permanently (it wouldn't be fair to include skinny young students only here for a short while), around half of them are definitely chubbier than they would be in Thailand - and some of them properly knob-floppily fat.

I have to say the oriental shops in Leeds behind the Headrow are miles better than the titchy little ones along the south coast. I imagine the shop in Crewe isn't a big one.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Receiving condolences from your mukkas with their added invective etc is fine but not helpful.
> 
> ...
> 
> Reading between what lines there are, it seems the visa officer may have concluded a visit visa was a ploy to circumvent a settlement visa for which she and you, as sponsor, might not qualify.


Despite the invective, I have helped a lot of people fix their bureaucratic and appeal-type problems, and have a good rate of getting positive results for people, because I'm not a touchy-feely type, but an objective-coldshower type, but anyway...

I think there are some visa staff who are going to reject whatever, and all but the best prepared will fail because of them - they look at every case presented as though it's a ploy and not a genuine application.

To win, you need to overprepare the case you're making, and get all the documentation in place, and resolve all the logical/intent and usually money issues cleared up and the argument made simple and consistent, so restrict what they can come back with - they'll go for any semblance of an inconsistency in what's presented, even if it's obvious that it's not a real inconsistency, because, as SeenkingAsylum says the pressure on them is to get numbers down - especially when they have stories of fake gay marriages and criminals not being deported to fend off.

It was probably too easy in the past, and now your intended needs to be the sort of person who would be let in with or without you; and then it's all about logical intent as to why each visa was applied for... that and them having assets, english, skills etc...

Look-khreung Kids born outside of marriage have a particularly raw deal if they were born outside the UK, and have none of the associated paperwork. Quite angering when you see the numbers of illiterate immigrant kids being pumped out in the ghettos by all the tinted folk who live in a parallel society, but I digress...

 :St George: 

If you want help, type up the text or scan a redacted version of the letter, so someone can analyse it and come up with ways to patch up the holes.

----------


## somtamslap

About England...

...the words 'fuck' and 'this' spring emphatically to mind.

See you in a few months, chaps...

----------


## klong toey

> About England...
> 
> ...the words 'fuck' and 'this' spring emphatically to mind.
> 
> See you in a few months, chaps...


Fuck we got 2 weeks before our parole date.
_Chok dee._

----------


## Dillinger

sorry to hear the news, hope it all works out mate

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers Boll.

Obliged mate.

----------


## Jack meoff

Did you go through agency?, If not how much coin did it cost you?

----------


## somtamslap

There wasn't that much paperwork involved... compared to the bible. But after all the photocopying and translating had been done it came to some 10,000 baht all in...

----------


## Dillinger

I just spoke to a friend regarding holiday visas, he has a friend who charges 8 or 9000 baht on top of the 10,000 baht you paid and what he does is make sure you do everything correctly with no mistakes and he will also advise  on the things your Missus will need to show and say and whatlike.

He's very good at it I hear, if you need his number or email let me know mate, probably good to speak to him anyhow, he may be able to show you where you went wrong and how to put it right.

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers Bol... will bear that in mind. But in the meantime any visa applications made would strictly be for short visits, which is somet I will sort out when I'm there. Will probably be in touch about this a few months down the line...

----------


## nigelandjan

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> Have you thought of speaking to your MP?
> Yes, and I have. Kunt's about as useful as a chocolate teapot.


Know how you feel mate ,, took my missus to meet our local MP when she first arrived here The Right Honourable Douglas C ( arse ) well  ,, then when it came to one of the many hoops we had to jump through and I asked him for a letter of reference to show he had met her previously ,, his reply was a lecture about how there were too many immigrants in the Country and the government was determined to do something about it and sorry on this occasion he could not help me .

Fast forward 7 years ,, he knocked on my door last week with his cronies touting for our votes ,, KARMA moment ensued ,, I said hold on a minute , got his letter from my top draw by my bed ( ruffled around among numerous blue diamond shaped pills ) cough ,,, showed it to him and told him 

 " I wouldn't piss on you if you was on fire ! " 

  Goodnight

----------


## buriramboy

Still think you should appeal slap, costs next to nothing and you get the satisfaction of writing an abusive letter telling them how they fucked up, presuming you still can appeal unless they changed that too.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by somtamslap
> 
> Originally Posted by Necron99
> Have you thought of speaking to your MP?
> Yes, and I have. Kunt's about as useful as a chocolate teapot.
> 
> 
> Know how you feel mate ,, took my missus to meet our local MP when she first arrived here The Right Honourable Douglas C ( arse ) well  ,, then when it came to one of the many hoops we had to jump through and I asked him for a letter of reference to show he had met her previously ,, his reply was a lecture about how there were too many immigrants in the Country and the government was determined to do something about it and sorry on this occasion he could not help me .
> 
> ...


Always been the way go after easy targets, as far as I'm concerned everyone should have a right to family life as in if you're married to a foreigner and it's a genuine marriage they should automatically have the right to live with you in the UK, pretty much used to be that way. But they can't stop anyone coming from the EU as they are legally allowed to, they can't seem to stop illegal immigrants from entering by various means so all they can do to show they are trying to clamp down on immigration is decline spouse visas.

----------


## somtamslap

> KARMA


 A dish best served cold. Beautifully done, Nige...  :Smile: 






> presuming you still can appeal unless they changed that too.


 Nope, no official appeal can be made - although it didn't stop me from writing a strong letter; which probably didn't get read. Fucking ball-ache.

----------


## Dillinger

> Still think you should appeal slap, costs next to nothing and you get the satisfaction of writing an abusive letter telling them how they fucked up


A letter ? This guy writes a thesis about his bowel movements...  

wHAT i'D PAY FOR THAT LETTER IN EPUB FORMAT... :Smile: 

fukkin caps

----------


## nigelandjan

I would love to see someone ( preferably me ) win Friday nights £90million jackpot and take this bastard government on .

I am sure that the highest barrister in the land ,, you know the kind of man who got Fergie off for using the hard shoulder around Manchester claiming he wanted a shit ) 
  ,, would somehow be able to dig up some clause whereby any 2 people legally married especially with children should be allowed to live together wherever .

 Until then we have to keep smiling as we pay our taxes here so the big fat single Lithuainian mothers , who are Jack shit to do with England , can continue to send they're family benefits back home to they're children

----------


## klong toey

What the idiots fail to understand that in quite a few cases the person in question is a long term partner,wife.
So to you me and a few thousand other English people its not an immigrant we want to visit Mum & Dad and the rest of our family its someone we love and want to share our lives with.

----------


## OhOh

> Yes, it's really left me in limbo... but as long as I'm earning I won't complain.


You might try taking Por off the list.  :Smile:

----------


## yankee99

> Somtamslap;
> 
> First my condolences, I know the denial is a shock and a slap-in-the-face. I also know the anger you feel. 
> 
> Take your deep breath and think about it before you make a decision. Dont let anger cloud your judgment.
> 
> 
> Im American, so, no apples-to-apples comparison here. However, in the USA, earlier times, some 13/14 years ago.
> 
> ...



Seems us embassy either denies a lot or is way more efficient then the uk. Appointments for interviews  are less then 2  days out and processing time is only one day. In theory if your approved you can have a us tourist visa in lessthen a week.

----------


## somtamslap

Got the bastard thing at last.

One question. The mrs has been told she isn't able to travel until a certain date; is this normal?

----------


## terry57

> It's aa pretty sad state when a genuine marriage with sprogs no less has to go through all this fuckwittery but a romainian beggar can just get on a ferry.....


Seems to be the same way in Australia, boat people sailing straight in but if applying through the proper channels it was an expensive laborious frustrating process.  

Something not right about that EH.   :Confused:

----------


## Bower

> Got the bastard thing at last.
> 
> One question. The mrs has been told she isn't able to travel until a certain date; is this normal?


Dont know about travel dates, but well done, congrat's
Visiting Brighton ?

----------


## buriramboy

> Got the bastard thing at last.
> 
> One question. The mrs has been told she isn't able to travel until a certain date; is this normal?


The visa should have a valid from or until date on it, if you put down on application form wanted to travel on 1 Jan 2015 for example that maybe when they issued it for.

----------


## kingwilly

Good news.

----------


## Bogon

Good man.

You have to teach her the way of the Witherspoons now.

----------


## somtamslap

> Visiting Brighton ?


 Yes, definitely. I'll PM you before I come down. 

Here you go kids - swim in that... 






> The visa should have a valid from or until date on it, if you put down on application form wanted to travel on 1 Jan 2015 for example that maybe when they issued it for.


 Yeh, it's only a couple of weeks away, so I can live with that. Gives me a chance to delete the monumental library of pornographic material on my computer.






> Good news.


Thanks Will.

----------


## somtamslap

> You have to teach her the way of the Witherspoons now.


 Quite, Bogey.

A slap up scampi and chips followed by 10 pints of Morretti should - they will have the pleasure of watching me consume this every Saturday night.

----------


## charleyboy

Send her down here before she leaves and I'll give it to her...The Lao Khao, that is!

----------


## Bower

Let me know travel dates Slap, if you want tickets for anything in the theatres in brighton  :Smile: , we have a bit of culture here by the sea, dont ya know !

----------


## runner

Was this an appeal or a reappliction?

----------


## somtamslap

> Send her down here before she leaves and I'll give it to her...The Lao Khao, that is!


 Keep that bad boy on ice, Chaz. I'm afraid once you've lived long term in the East, a workaday existence in back home simply will not suffice - that is a fact. I shall be returning presently when I'm wedged up. 








> Let me know travel dates Slap, if you want tickets for anything in the theatres in brighton


 I was kind of thinking about a blue cheese burger lunch followed by 15 pints of Budvar in your boozer - a la 'last time'. 'Twas indeed a splendid afternoon.  :Smile: 






> Was this an appeal or a reappliction?


 Reapp. Took a little over a month - lots of fucking about and what have you.

----------


## runner

> Originally Posted by charleyboy
> 
> Send her down here before she leaves and I'll give it to her...The Lao Khao, that is!
> 
> 
>  Keep that bad boy on ice, Chaz. I'm afraid once you've lived long term in the East, a workaday existence in back home simply will not suffice - that is a fact. I shall be returning presently when I'm wedged up.


Where do you draw the line between "keep grafting for a bit longer" and "that's enough, me and my sufficient wedge are outa here"? It's a tough call for me.

----------


## bowie

> Got the bastard thing at last.


Congratulations.  :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> Where do you draw the line between "keep grafting for a bit longer" and "that's enough, me and my sufficient wedge are outa here"?


200 quid was enough last time. :Smile:

----------


## Yemen

Good for you and the missus Slap.

----------


## Dillinger

Nice one Slapper



> it's only a couple of weeks away


Do they know about Santa yet ? I suspect you will be shopping for coats, gloves, wellies and scarves now. 

A white Xmas is on the cards, together with Britains coldest winter ever :Smile: 

UK weather: Is Britain braced for worst winter in 100 years? - Mirror Online

Nowwww :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers all.






> A white Xmas is on the cards, together with Britains coldest winter ever


 Yes, it is bastard freezing right now. And quite extraordinarily I'm about to get on my fucking bicycle.

----------


## runner

I do that every day to work too. It's been fine until the last couple of days. Still, with a woolly hat and gloves on it only takes a few minutes of cycling to get warm, and it beats the shit out of sitting in traffic or having your nose in someone's armpit on the tube.

----------


## nigelandjan

Congrats mate indeed well done getting through all the hoops .

I,m still cycling every day apart from the floods of rain days , in the freezing cold , despite the fact I have just bought a lovely car with a quick clear screen and superb heater ,, brrrr must be insane ! its kin cold here now.

How long is her visa for mate ?

----------


## somtamslap

> I,m still cycling every day apart from the floods of rain days , in the freezing cold , despite the fact I have just bought a lovely car with a quick clear screen and superb heater ,, brrrr must be insane ! its kin cold here now.


 The cold alone is OK. The rain alone is OK. But the cold and rain together? Now that hurts. 






> How long is her visa for mate ?


 Six months - after which time she'll hopefully come out with "me not like Engrand. me want to fuck orf back to Siam's impoverished norf east. Me want you to drink yourself silly in local shop ewery day."

Off you pop love - I'll catch you in a bit.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Given the first refusal she may be hassled a little bit on arrival as to why. Assuming language difficulties, make sure she has a letter from you to give to the immigration officer detailing the length of time she is visiting (which should accord with that stated on the visa application form), your sponsorship details, address etc and mobile tel.no. in case he wants to speak to you. Presumably you will be at the airport to meet her.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Presumably you will be at the airport to meet her.


The bastard will be drunk.

He always is at airports.

----------


## Dillinger

Possibly in the biz lounge spunkin his Thai visa    overspill  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Send her down here before she leaves and I'll give it to her


Jeepers, friends like this.

----------


## Dillinger

^ do you remember that awkward moment, when you asked Nige if pulling one off to a pic of his wife's cleavage was bad form? On her birthday too.
Those tumbleweed moments are best left to be :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

> ^ do you remember that awkward moment, when you asked Nige if pulling one off to a pic of his wife's cleavage was bad form? On her birthday too.
> Those tumbleweed moments are best left to be


Classy bloke is Willy.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nevets

Congrats Slap , glad you and the wife got what you wanted , but the UK is not what it was and Thailand is better.

----------


## adzt1

^ That's a very bold statement,


anyway  its nice for her to visit the UK for a while, educational , 

at least when slap visits esarn next time he wont have to explain to the in laws we really do have the moon and stars (same ones)  here too!

----------


## jizzybloke

Just caught up on this, well done Slap!

Any updates?

----------

